# Dog the Bounty Hunter doesn't like blacks



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

http://www.cnn.com/2007/SHOWBIZ/TV/11/01/d...n.ap/index.html

http://www.cnn.com/2007/SHOWBIZ/TV/11/01/d...html#cnnSTCText

HONOLULU, Hawaii (AP) -- Television bounty hunter Duane "Dog" Chapman apologized for repeatedly using a racial slur in a profanity-laced tirade during a private phone conversation with his son that was recorded and posted online.

Duane Chapman was worried about his son's girlfriend going public about Chapman's use of the N-word.

Chapman, star of A&E's hit reality series "Dog the Bounty Hunter," responded after The National Enquirer posted a clip of the conversation in which Chapman uses the N-word in reference to his son's girlfriend.

A&E officials did not immediately return phone messages seeking comment from The Associated Press. Chapman issued a statement apologizing for the comments.

The recording was first posted online by the Enquirer. It was unclear who recorded the conversation or how the tabloid obtained the 11/2-minute clip in which Chapman uses the N-word six times. A woman at the Enquirer said no one would be available to comment after hours. Video Watch Chapman's rant »

In the conversation, Chapman urges his son to break up with his girlfriend. He also expresses concern about the girlfriend going public about the TV star's use of the N-word.

In the clip, Chapman also stated he doesn't care that his son's girlfriend is black.

In a statement, the 54-year-old Chapman said he has "utmost respect and aloha for black people who have suffered so much due to racial discrimination and acts of hatred.

"I did not mean to add yet another slap in the face to an entire race of people who have brought so many gifts to this world," he said. "I am ashamed of myself and I pledge to do whatever I can to repair this damage I have caused."

Chapman said, "My sincerest, heartfelt apologies go out to every person I have offended for my regrettable use of very inappropriate language. I am deeply disappointed in myself for speaking out of anger to my son and using such a hateful term in a private phone conversation."

Chapman said the clip was completely taken out of context.

"I was disappointed in his choice of a friend, not due to her race, but her character," he said. "However, I should have never used that term."

Chapman said he is meeting with his spiritual adviser, Rev. Tim Storey, who is black, and hopes to meet with other black leaders, "so they can see who I really am and teach me the right thing to do to make things right, again."
advertisement

"I know that all of my fans are deeply disappointed in me, as well, as I have tried to be a model for doing the right thing," he said. "I did not do the right thing this time, and hope you will forgive me."

The Honolulu-based bounty hunter first grabbed headlines for apprehending serial rapist and Max Factor heir Andrew Luster in Mexico in 2003.


----------



## CichlidAddict (Jul 1, 2005)

I say so what?
Man, people are getting way too worked up about what other people say. I'm getting pretty tired of this PC witch-hunt.


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

How did a private convo get leaked like that? Is everyone Linda Tripp?

I would prefer that he didn't use the n-word, but I'm sure that he has an expectation of privacy on this one...


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

CichlidAddict said:


> I say so what?
> Man, people are getting way too worked up about what other people say. I'm getting pretty tired of this PC witch-hunt.










true da...!







a PC witch-hunt. that sums it up nicely


----------



## ...Jay... (Nov 2, 2006)

probably got caught by poperotsy(slaughtered that word) because of being on a cell. Anyone can pick of cell calls.

I never liked the mullet head anyway. I did find it funny that in the call he showed so much concern about being caught using the word and ending his career, only to be doing it at that moment. He cant come back from this because he said they use the word as he's using it like its an all the time thing. I dont have the slightest problem with it, and think the longer people act like its a banished word the more power the word gets. I only keep calling it "the word" because furry filters #REMOVED#

Hes full of sh*t to because he always said we dont need guns, I hate guns, we dont need guns, bla bla bla. But also said he was convicted of murder that he didn't do.

And that means he can never get a permit to carry even if he wanted to. Without that conviction he would probably be covered in guns.


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

everyone makes mistakes, it was a private conversation, nobody cares...
..on a side note I'd hate to be a celebrity, I'd probably end up putting quite a few poveroti's (sp) in the hospital..


----------



## ripped2shreds (Apr 20, 2006)

CichlidAddict said:


> I say so what?
> Man, people are getting way too worked up about what other people say. I'm getting pretty tired of this PC witch-hunt.


agreed. Didn't the mayor of New Orleans say something like "we're gonna bring New Orleans back to the people that made it great, the black people!" could you imagine if Bloomberg was like "were gonna bring NYC back to the people that founded it and made it great, the white people!" There would be chaos. People need to stop being so damn sensitive about this sh*t. Its a f*cking skin color and that's it. big f*cking deal. Everyone is different and that's what makes us unique and great. Watch Al "the asshole racist" Sharpton have a bitch fit about this now.


----------



## scotty (Oct 3, 2007)

that guy is more annoying than his mullet i cant stand his show


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

oh cmon black people say it all the time.......... you know how many times he has probably been called a cracker ******* honky before.......... who gives a damn really. he dropped the N bomb you know how many time you hear it in pretty well EVERY rap song.......


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

piranha_guy_dan said:


> oh cmon black people say it all the time.......... you know how many times he has probably been called a cracker ******* honky before.......... who gives a damn really. he dropped the N bomb you know how many time you hear it in pretty well EVERY rap song.......


Ever heard of "in-group, out-group"?

Plus, you're stereotyping rap.


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

yes, yes i am LOL


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

i wish someone would get caught and just say...hey black people say it


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

thats what im talkin about hahahahahahaha

or something like 
"i thought it was the "IN" thing to say cause my kids hear it in all the CD's i buy for them"


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

the whole media frenzy about rasicm make me ill..

all they do is give these things more power if they would just ignore it like well that was a stupid thing for someone to say or do lets not acknowledge it then it would just go away because it wouldnt get a reaction and for the most part all it gets is this false outrage from people totally uneffected that just jump on a band wagon becuase their life blows and they want some form of emotion..

same goes for this stupid noose thing, hangs man nooses have been killing people of all races and colors for centuries since when do blacks get to claim it as there own and offensive?


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

the blacks say theres a differance between n***a and n***er.... i guess n***a is cool the other is not... dont ask why ..................


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

and how did dogs ugly ass get a job on tv anyways....the dude looks like a crack head or like a horse head man....


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

cueball said:


> the blacks say theres a differance between n***a and n***er.... i guess n***a is cool the other is not... dont ask why ..................


too bad they cant see the differnce between going after there own to clean up their behavior and not give anyone a reason to hate them and going after everyone else for calling them out on the stereotypes there element perpetuates.

when your race is statistically failing at life and contributing to society as a whole maybe its time to be outraged at your own kind instead of those that are disgusted by facts.. highest crime rates, murder rates, single parent birth rates.. and none of this has to do with equal oportunity, it has to do with how the oportunities offered are used, everyone can go to school and get an education people choose to do nothign but fight, not use birth control and drop out..


----------



## Jiam Ji Girl (Sep 7, 2006)

all in all.. he was stupid and i'm sure he regrets what he did... 
what he needs to do is stop using the N-word and pick up some new diction... he explained that he didn't mean ****** in that derogatory way... well than.. wtf.. don't use that word then! He should of been smart and made up a word like "noodle" or something LOL

see "noodle" doesn't cause any harm does it?! =P jk.. ok.. im being corny.

but you know what i mean... he could of used a better choice of words.... ugh! and i like watching bounty hunter.. nice way to go DOG!


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

Dog should be ashamed of himself

sincerely,

Kramer


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

at least he didnt call them nappy headed

sincerely don imus


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

I dont see the big deal about it.......
It was a private call and people have the right to say what they want.....

But as far as the n word goes, I dont give a dam...
I have said the n word a few times to my friends in black areas and I dont give a dam......

All I know is that, I dont hear white people calling other white people, "Hey what's up [email protected]" or Mexicans telling other Mexicans, "what's up [email protected]".


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

sadboy said:


> I dont see the big deal about it.......
> It was a private call and people have the right to say what they want.....
> 
> But as far as the n word goes, I dont give a dam...
> ...


you dont watch mind of mancia.

good that show sucks anyway..

but chappelle show would ahve sucked if he couldnt drop the n bomb, we never would have been blessed with such skits as the n*****r family..


----------



## G23.40SW (Sep 30, 2005)

God damn *******!


----------



## Jiam Ji Girl (Sep 7, 2006)

nismo driver said:


> I dont see the big deal about it.......
> It was a private call and people have the right to say what they want.....
> 
> But as far as the n word goes, I dont give a dam...
> ...


you dont watch mind of mancia.

good that show sucks anyway..

but chappelle show would ahve sucked if he couldnt drop the n bomb, we never would have been blessed with such skits as the n*****r family..
[/quote]








mind of mencia







chappelle FTW!!!!!


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

private conversations should be private...i'd hate to be a celebrity


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

yup, I have seen the Manica.

But I dont find him that funny.....

But you still dont hear mexicans in the street calling each other [email protected] or [email protected]


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Doesn't make the usage of the n-word by non-blacks any more acceptable.


----------



## Jiam Ji Girl (Sep 7, 2006)

Boobah said:


> private conversations should be private...i'd hate to be a celebrity


very true... it sucks that it leaked out.... =/


----------



## hitler (Jun 4, 2006)

He looks like he would use that word on a regular basis...


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

ChilDawg said:


> Doesn't make the usage of the n-word by non-blacks any more acceptable.


why not?
They use it in the CD's they sell to kids...
They use it in the movies they make.....
They use it in the street..
Heck they call other people that are not black the n word.....
I have told black people not to call me the n word......

If they dont like being called that, then they shouldnt make it seem like it is okay to use by non-black people.......

reminds me of a funny scene in Rush Hour, where Chan tells the guy at bar, "What's up my -N-I-G-A" (in broken english) and then the whole bar full of black guys trys and beat him up.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Jewelz said:


> at least he didnt call them nappy headed
> 
> sincerely don imus


At least he didn't falsely accuse of them of rape and help ruin their lives.


----------



## muskielover1 (Dec 7, 2004)

when will EVERYONE get tired of this?


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

tired of the dog part or the blacks part?


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

sadboy said:


> Doesn't make the usage of the n-word by non-blacks any more acceptable.


why not?
They use it in the CD's they sell to kids...
They use it in the movies they make.....
They use it in the street..
Heck they call other people that are not black the n word.....
I have told black people not to call me the n word......

If they dont like being called that, then they shouldnt make it seem like it is okay to use by non-black people.......

reminds me of a funny scene in Rush Hour, where Chan tells the guy at bar, "What's up my -N-I-G-A" (in broken english) and then the whole bar full of black guys trys and beat him up.
[/quote]

I don't appreciate their use of the word either, but I know better than to figure that I can co-opt it because of that!


----------



## FuZZy (Apr 18, 2003)

Its only a word. You must have a weak backbone to get offended over the nig*er word. They guy isn't a racist, just doesnt believe in a multicultural relationship. Nothing wrong with that.


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

Im just glad this didnt come out yesterday.... woulda put a cramp on my Halloween costume!


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

FuZZy said:


> Its only a word. You must have a weak backbone to get offended over the nig*er word.


Right...why don't you say that to a group of people who are actually affected by the word and see what happens...


----------



## Jiam Ji Girl (Sep 7, 2006)

Skunkbudfour20 said:


> Im just glad this didnt come out yesterday.... woulda put a cramp on my Halloween costume!


that is a cool costume dude!
even your girly friend looks tight! but i would have put some major stuffing in my boobies! you know that dog's wife has some massive bOObies!


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

ChilDawg said:


> Its only a word. You must have a weak backbone to get offended over the nig*er word.


Right...why don't you say that to a group of people who are actually affected by the word and see what happens...
[/quote]
thats the thing... cnn doesnt blow up when a rap CD is released with that same word repeated 100+ times by a black person, so odds are if fuzzy is a white guy, they would use some BS to hold it against him some how... if they didnt use the word so frequently, i could understand why it would be offensive, but when they act like its cool to say it and acceptable between them, then yeah i think its crap when only white people get called out for it... i dont use the word so, great, if you wana call me ****** or cracker... better yet! cause its only a word and i could care less

And FTW her boobs were styrofoam and the size of toledo... its kina a bad pic


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

In-group out-group...and I'd guess that most of us are not "in-group" on this one, so it's not our call to make.


----------



## a-ronn (Jun 12, 2006)

ME and my buddys say it all the time to eachother. Like whats up n***er not cause were racist just cause we think its funny . We have black friends they say it to but i guess when ur a celeb you cant say anything without it getting blown out of proportion. When blacks say cracker or ****** on t.v they dont even beep those words out or even act like its a big deal,because its not, but if its gonna go one way its gotta go the other way to.


----------



## muskielover1 (Dec 7, 2004)

tired of the blacks part.

and its a huge double standard


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

#REMOVED#


----------



## Liquid (Aug 24, 2004)

piranha_guy_dan said:


> #REMOVED#


#REMOVED# whaaaaaaat????


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

"dat #REMOVED# says #REMOVED# den any oter #REMOVED# i know"

Dave Chapelle

GRAPE DRINK #REMOVED#, #REMOVED# PLEASE CEREAL, ****** FAMILY

http://www.noolmusic.com/blogs/Youtube_Com...ink_Nigga.shtml

http://www.jumpcut.com/view/?id=3B010AB4B0...F3F000423CF0184

http://www.mypartypost.com/watchvideo/715/...e_Niggar_Family


----------



## FuZZy (Apr 18, 2003)

I say the word all the time when around family and friends who won't take it the wrong way. Its just a word that describes something. Only black people who got nothing better to do get offended. Slavery ended 150 years ago move the f*ck on.


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

And only uncreative, boorish white people with little command of the language and an inability to find a better word to use in situations continue to use it despite the fact that it's offensive.


----------



## Adam12 (Jul 15, 2006)

I love how all of that Jesus crap goes out the window whenever he ( Dog ) gets pissed. It was a private phone call and should have stayed that way. Now people may even like him more for it?


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

i like him either way #REMOVED# or no #REMOVED#, doesnt change anything in my eyes.

what a cracker.

i can understand how they might be offended if he said all the eat is fried chicken, watermelon and grape drink and grits. what about the "itis"??? those things are more touchy.

#REMOVED# PLEASE


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

piranha_guy_dan said:


> i like him either way #REMOVED# or no #REMOVED#, doesnt change anything in my eyes.
> 
> what a cracker.
> 
> ...












Dog is the man... and for all the good he has done and pulling scum off the streets, society cant see that... i cant wait for Sharpton to get involved and see it take off


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

lets not forget this is a guy with mullet beyond classification with a criminal record and a fat wife that goes around catching people just slightly more scumbagish then him is anyone really shocked that "dog the bounty hunter" uses racial slurs?

hes not exactly a role model or community leader

plus all this got publisized because his son was being a brat because daddy didnt want him with a black girl.. if anyone should be pissed it should be him at his son for being a little bitch


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

which son was is???? any of the ones from the show or one of his other 12 children??


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

apparently, his son was the one that leaked the tape. He sold it to the media.


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

diddye said:


> apparently, his son was the one that leaked the tape. He sold it to the media.


apparently diddye doesnt read the post that are before his..


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

nismo driver said:


> apparently, his son was the one that leaked the tape. He sold it to the media.


apparently diddye doesnt read the post that are before his..








[/quote]

I'm sorry, but I still dont see who posted it was the son that sold the tape. Either I'm blind or you can see things I can't.


----------



## Jiam Ji Girl (Sep 7, 2006)

ok.. im a little late..... but yeah.. i didn't know his son leaked the tape either!
also... yes.. late again i know.. but i just found out the show got taken off the air. 
damn it Dog (and his son.. if he leaked the tape)... but now I can't watch your crazy show.


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

diddye said:


> *plus all this got publisized because his son *was being a brat because daddy didnt want him with a black girl.. if anyone should be pissed it should be him at his son for being a little bitch


----------



## Jiam Ji Girl (Sep 7, 2006)

thanks nismo for the follow up.... but i had to be skeptical... because i don't see Tucker leaking the tape of his dad out like that (that's just wrong!)... so i did a search on google and found nothing. the son didn't leak the tape... who did it then? they were bugged then right?

::sigh:: so disappointed... i know some of you dont like dog.. but i actually liked the show. it was quite entertaining.


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

I thought the "Miss Teacher Bangs a Boy" episode of South Park was excellent.


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

nismo driver said:


> *plus all this got publisized because his son *was being a brat because daddy didnt want him with a black girl.. if anyone should be pissed it should be him at his son for being a little bitch


[/quote]

Haha, thats your way of saying that his son sold the tape? Thats a pretty lame way of backtracking. Here, I'll be a little more informative:

http://www.breitbart.com/article.php?id=D8...;show_article=1


----------



## Jiam Ji Girl (Sep 7, 2006)

wow... thanks diddye.
that explains A LOT.
stupid Tucker... what a dumb shat.
how could you do that to your dad/family.

shows how shady they fuckin are... ughrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr

stupid. stupid. stuuuuuuuuupid!!!!

sorry. that's the end of my rant. skdjnflskdflksdhfksja


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

Jiam Ji Girl said:


> wow... thanks diddye.
> that explains A LOT.
> stupid Tucker... what a dumb shat.
> how could you do that to your dad/family.
> ...


watch your language there lady!


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

diddye said:


> *plus all this got publisized because his son *was being a brat because daddy didnt want him with a black girl.. if anyone should be pissed it should be him at his son for being a little bitch


[/quote]

Haha, thats your way of saying that his son sold the tape? Thats a pretty lame way of backtracking. Here, I'll be a little more informative:

http://www.breitbart.com/article.php?id=D8...;show_article=1
[/quote]

that m way of not spelling every thing out like im communicating with a bunch of children


----------



## Jiam Ji Girl (Sep 7, 2006)

hahahahahahahaha!

i can't help it! it disappoints me when good shows go down the drain for dumb ass reasons.... i have no words to explain how i feel so ....kjfhksjdfkjdfjhdf pretty much says it all!!!!

ill try to refrain from using such language! LMAOOOO =P


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

LOL instead of stopping the show they should just demote him or film him going to a racial tollerence class, turn this thing around and not be spinless pussies about having a real moment betweena father and son ruin what is supposed to be a "reality" show


----------



## Jiam Ji Girl (Sep 7, 2006)

i kinda think that would be cool.... hahaha


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

Jiam Ji Girl said:


> hahahahahahahaha!
> 
> i can't help it! it disappoints me when good shows go down the drain for dumb ass reasons.... i have no words to explain how i feel so ....kjfhksjdfkjdfjhdf pretty much says it all!!!!
> 
> ill try to refrain from using such language! LMAOOOO =P


yeah good, cause telling me you're gonna kill my entire family by arson in Norwegian is not funny


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

C0Rey said:


> hahahahahahahaha!
> 
> i can't help it! it disappoints me when good shows go down the drain for dumb ass reasons.... i have no words to explain how i feel so ....kjfhksjdfkjdfjhdf pretty much says it all!!!!
> 
> ill try to refrain from using such language! LMAOOOO =P


yeah good, cause telling me you're gonna kill my entire family by arson in Norwegian is not funny








[/quote]

isnt it too cold for fire in norway ???


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

It must be...they dip their fish in soap and eat it.


----------



## Jiam Ji Girl (Sep 7, 2006)

hahahahahahahahahaha















holy mackeral! we have a koopa! i didnt know!


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

Everybody here says "Who cares" "When will it go away"

You have 4 pages so far maybe the rest of the world will follow YOUR lead, so just let it go.......................end the thread


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

nismo driver said:


> the whole media frenzy about rasicm make me ill..
> 
> all they do is give these things more power if they would just ignore it like well that was a stupid thing for someone to say or do lets not acknowledge it then it would just go away because it wouldnt get a reaction and for the most part all it gets is this false outrage from people totally uneffected that just jump on a band wagon becuase their life blows and they want some form of emotion..
> 
> same goes for this stupid noose thing, hangs man nooses have been killing people of all races and colors for centuries since when do blacks get to claim it as there own and offensive?


yeah, and last time i checked, whenever i played hang man in school the chalk was WHITE...


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

r1dermon said:


> the whole media frenzy about rasicm make me ill..
> 
> all they do is give these things more power if they would just ignore it like well that was a stupid thing for someone to say or do lets not acknowledge it then it would just go away because it wouldnt get a reaction and for the most part all it gets is this false outrage from people totally uneffected that just jump on a band wagon becuase their life blows and they want some form of emotion..
> 
> same goes for this stupid noose thing, hangs man nooses have been killing people of all races and colors for centuries since when do blacks get to claim it as there own and offensive?


yeah, and last time i checked, whenever i played hang man in school the chalk was WHITE...








[/quote]

When I was in grade school we used colored chalk, but I did grow up in the South.

Joking about the colored chalk, it was actually black. JK


----------



## Jiam Ji Girl (Sep 7, 2006)

just thought i'd share this....










Supporters, Stalkers stand by Dog
Get her, Dog! Before she drinks out of our water fountain again!

Fans and neighbors of the Dog defended the bounty hunter yesterday and expressed hope his A&E reality show is not in jeopardy from his use of racial slurs in a taped conversation.

"What he does in private shouldn't affect the show whatsoever," said Amy Lusk, 23, of Aubrey, Texas, who hoped to catch a glimpse of Duane "Dog" Chapman and his son Leland at his Honolulu Da Kine Bail Bonds office.

"Hopefully, you're wrong," she told a reporter who informed her the show might be suspended. "There'll be a lot of upset people."

A&E suspended the show yesterday after the conversation was posted on the National Enquirer Web site in which Chapman uttered the N-word six times in a talk with his son Tucker about dumping his black girlfriend.

Tori Brown, 24, and her fiance specifically traveled with Lusk to Hawaii to search for the Dog and had made three trips to the Queen Emma Street office, disappointed at the sign that said, "Closed for Halloween."

"We came to give him a hug," she said. "Hasn't he gone through enough stuff?"

She added, "With all that he's had to deal with in Mexico when he's taking a rapist off the street, give him a break."

She referred to his being wanted by the Mexican government after he took custody of Max Factor heir Andrew Luster, who was wanted for rape and kidnapping. Bounty hunting is illegal in Mexico, unless supervised by Mexican authorities. That case has been dismissed.

Lusk criticized the media's exploitation of celebrities' voice mails and said, "Everybody says things they don't mean."

She added, "That's the way our society is. We build somebody up, then we knock 'em down."

Business neighbors of Chapman's bail bond business were shocked at the news.

"Oh, my goodness," said Lani Nguyen, owner of Skippy's Vietnamese Food next door to the bail bonds office. "He very, very nice person."
She said everyone has good and bad in them, "sometime very good with a little bit bad."

"He talk nice with everyone," she said, pointing to photos of herself taken with Chapman. "All family very nice."

Chong Kum Park, who owns the Queen Emma Mart next to the Dog's memorabilia store, agreed. She said Chapman often buys candy for the neighborhood children who hang around the store.

Park said when Chapman's son worked at the office, he had come and introduced his girlfriend, who is black. "Son doesn't work there no more," she said.

"Went to wedding," she said, pointing to the photo of Duane and Beth Chapman's wedding photo on a shelf. "We thought really nice family."

"I like the Dog," Park said.

Brown said if she could send Chapman a message, she would say, "We love you and support you, and that's that."

Here is a transcipt of Dog's conversation with Tucker.

Chapman: Don't care if she's a Mexican, a whore, whatever. It's not 'cause she's black. It's because we use the word "n_____" sometimes here. I'm not going to take a chance ever in life by losing everything I've worked for for 30 years for some f____ n_____ heard us say "n_____" and turned us in to the Enquirer magazine -- our career is over. I'm not taking that chance at all, never in life, never. Never. ... If Lyssa was dating a n_____, we would all say f___ you. And you know that. If Lyssa brought a black guy home ... It's not that they're black. It's none of that. It's that we use the word "n____." We don't mean "you f___ scum n_____ without a soul." We don't mean that s___, but America would think we're meaning that. And we're not taking a chance and losing everything we've got over a racial slur. Because our son goes with a girl like that, I can't do that, Tucker, you can't expect Garry, Bonnie, Cecily, all them young kids ... 'cause I'm in love for seven months, I ... f___ that. ... So I'll help you get another job, but you cannot work here unless you break up with her and she's out of your life. I can't handle that s___. I've got 'em in the parking lot trying to record us. I've got that girl saying she's going to wear a recorder. ...

Tucker: I ... I ... don't even know what to say.

SOURCE - http://starbulletin.com/2007/11/01/news/story01.html


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

THIS JUST IN I HERD IT ON CNN,,,(DOG THE BOUNTY HUNTER HAS BEEN SHOT).. THIS AINT MEDIA BULLISH,,, HE HAS BEEN SHOT...!i wonder if it was a black that shot him?


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

cueball said:


> THIS JUST IN I HERD IT ON CNN,,,(DOG THE BOUNTY HUNTER HAS BEEN SHOT).. THIS AINT MEDIA BULLISH,,, HE HAS BEEN SHOT...!i wonder if it was a black that shot him?


Liar


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

you well see i caught it as brakin news on cnn bout 25 min, ago....the head line at the bottom said DOG, SHOT,,, it didnt say killed but he was shot,,,um shure by tonight it well hit the world wide web


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

cueball said:


> you well see i caught it as brakin news on cnn bout 25 min, ago....the head line at the bottom said DOG, SHOT,,, it didnt say killed but he was shot,,,um shure by tonight it well hit the world wide web


You're confused - someone must've shot a K9.. probably Michael Vick getting revenge


----------



## wartooth (May 11, 2007)

I didn't read the whole thread and I don't know if someone's mentioned this already, but I know people who would probably watch the show even more, now that this has happened... sadly.


----------



## a-ronn (Jun 12, 2006)

These blacks go on about slavery but there the first ones to rock the new nike airs. Sean john and g-unit clothing that are all made by slaves in forien countrys


----------



## Jiam Ji Girl (Sep 7, 2006)

i couldnt keep this one from you guys either....

i just happened to see it... tee hee (sense the sarcasm?)


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

a-ronn said:


> These blacks go on about slavery but there the first ones to rock the new nike airs. Sean john and g-unit clothing that are all made by slaves in forien countrys


true that!!!!

i would suggest that is the pot calling the kettle black BUT that might be racist of me also and they might get offended..........


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

i think this its all bull crap ( the whole n thang)...they know it give them a little power over the white man... deep down i know they probley don't give a sh*t when the N gets droped....


----------

